

Diffy: Testing services without writing tests - ingve
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/diffy-testing-services-without-writing-tests

======
omn1
You might also want to have a look at
[https://github.com/buger/gor](https://github.com/buger/gor), which routes raw
TDP packets directly.

~~~
LeonidBugaev
Well it does more then routing of TCP packets :)

Actually it works on http level, and allows you do rewrite your requests.
Currently comparison of original and replayed response can be done only using
middleware, but i plan to include it into base functionality.

Also unlike Diffy, it does not act as proxy, thus does not affect your traffic
anyhow, it intercepts traffic, rewrites it, and send to the candidate server.

